# [SOLVED] Wireless Access Point causes IP conflict



## Tiberiuus (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello :wave:

Ok this is my primary problem. When my access point is connected to my router, I get IP conflicts on my network PC's, wired and wireless.

In the Event Viewer, I got the MAC addresses of the supposedly conflicting hardware. None of these MAC addresses matched any of my hardware.

I have a WEP key enabled on the access point

My DHCP range was set to xxx.xxx.x.100 - 150, I changed this range to 200 - 250 and the conflict still occured.

For over a year, this setup was working fine, then one day i noticed my internet malfunctioning, then throughout the next week the problem was occuring more frequently.

So Im not sure if I have broken hardware, or a setting of some sort, or whatever. I only know that the problem lies within the access point because when I have it disconnected (as i do now), everything works fine. I have also replaced the router and problem remained.

Ill place more information on here if needed

My hardware is as follows...
Linksys router befsx41 (first router)
Linksys router befsr41 (router currently using)
Linsys wireless B access point wap11 (disconnected due to problem)
Motorolla Surfboard modem sb5120
Dell Dimension 2400
Gateway Essential

Before I knew more about this problem I posted here in this previous thread...
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f31/intermittent-loss-of-internet-311269.html

Any help would be appreciated, Thank you.

:4-dontkno


----------



## Tiberiuus (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Access Point causes IP conflict*

at first the access point was set to aquire an automatic IP from the DHCP. After this problem started occuring one of the things i tried was to set a static IP. This IP was not in the range of the DHCP but the problem still occurred. I did this to see if the device itself was conflicting with the network.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless Access Point causes IP conflict*

*Repair duplicate IP address on network issue.*


Turn off everything on the network, ALL the machines and any other network device like network printers and NAS drives.
Turn off the router and modem.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady data light.
Turn on the router, wait two minutes.
Turn on the network devices and computers, one at a time.

This issue is usually caused by resetting a router without resetting all the network connected devices.

Another issue that will cause duplicate IP addresses is assigning static IP addresses to devices that conflict with the router's DHCP address range. If you require static IP addressed devices on the network, they should be configured to be in the same subnet but outside the address range defined for the DHCP server.


----------



## Tiberiuus (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Access Point causes IP conflict*

Thank you johnwill but that didn't fix the problem for me.

I tried that at your suggestion on my previous post involving the same issue here --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f31/intermittent-loss-of-internet-311269.html

and whatever problem im having is resolved anytime the access point is disconnected. According to my computer my ip was conflicting with certain IP addresses from MAC addresses that dont match any of my devices.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Wireless Access Point causes IP conflict*

That sounds like you have freeloaders. The fix here is to enable at least WPA encryption with a strong key, which will eliminate any such issue. :smile:


----------



## Tiberiuus (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Wireless Access Point causes IP conflict*

This thread can be deleted. I have purchased a new wireless router and this problem is not an issue anymore thank you


----------



## evaluator (Oct 5, 2011)

configure your wireless access point IP in the exception list of the DHCP.then restart the dhcp service.

byee


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This is an Ancient Thread, therefore need to be Closed.


evaluator said:


> configure your wireless access point IP in the exception list of the DHCP.then restart the dhcp service.
> 
> byee


----------

